# Problèmes app  depuis MAJ IOS5



## Gaijin77 (14 Octobre 2011)

Depuis la MAJ j'ai des problèmes avec plusieurs apps 
Ex. App de ma banque qui se referme toute seule en pleine cession 
      App ICompta qui se gèle obligeant à redémarrer l'app 

D'autres personnes rencontrent elles des soucis d'app

Merci


----------



## Germinal34 (14 Octobre 2011)

Gaijin77 a dit:


> Depuis la MAJ j'ai des problèmes avec plusieurs apps
> Ex. App de ma banque qui se referme toute seule en pleine cession
> App ICompta qui se gèle obligeant à redémarrer l'app
> 
> ...



Hello,
Pour moi Icompta fonctionne correctement après la maj sur ipad1.
Peut etre desinstaller/reinstaller
Bonne chance


----------

